# Attestation ASSEDIC et fratrie



## HYLIADE (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. J'ai une question pour vous. Concernant la nouvelle attestation ASSEDIC fin de contrat  pour une fratrie, comment va faire polemploi pour dissocier les  montants , puisque les parents ne font qu'un bulletin de salaire pour les deux enfants??


----------



## booboo (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Il faut dissocier les deux mensualisations.
Je  viens de le faire pour une fin de contrat. (j'ai fait moi même les calculs pour éviter les erreurs).
Si vous voulez pas tout recalculer, il faut éditer deux bulletins de salaire.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Et bien il faut que les PE fassent 2 attestations et dissocient les salaires. Sauf à la limite si les 2 contrats se finissent en même temps.
Avaient-ils commencé en même temps aussi ?


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

*@booboo *
Pas forcément.
Tout dépend quand ont commencé les contrats, s'ils se finissent tous les 2 à la même date ou pas.
Il faudrait qu' @HYLIADE  nous apporte ces précisions.


----------



## booboo (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui effectivement je suis partie du principe que seul un des enfants partait, sinon pas de problème avec la déclaration.


----------



## HYLIADE (22 Juillet 2022)

Les deux enfants partent le 29 juillet. Mais les contrats n'ont pas commencé en même temps.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

@HYLIADE
si vous nous donnez la date de début des 2 contrats je pourrai peaufiner ma réponse.
Mais effectivement si les 2 contrats se finissent en même temps, inutile de faire 2 déclarations puisque POLE EMPLOI réadditionnera les 2


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Avez vous fourni 2 contrats à pôle emploi ou 1 contrat pour le 1er et un avenant pour le 2ème 

Car si 2 contrats il faudra bien 2 attestations assedic même si les 2 accueils se finissent à la même date


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam*
Toutes les agences POLE EMPLOI ne demandent pas forcément copie des contrats de travail.
C'est pour ça que c'est la jungle. chaque agence POLE EMPLOI y va de sa façon de faire.

Imagine un salarié labda qui signe un CDD avec une entreprise.  Il le déclare à POLE EMPLOI.
Puis au bout de 2 mois l'entreprise passe le salarié en CDI, donc lui fait un 2° contrat.
Il y aura une seule attestation POLE EMPLOI malgré 2 contrats.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Dès que j'ai un nouveau contrat je l'envoie à pôle emploi 
Et ils ouvrent un dossier par enfant 
Même pour les fratries


----------



## HYLIADE (22 Juillet 2022)

J'ai deux contrats. Puisque sur la nouvelle attestation Assedic , les montants s 'affichent automatiquement et que les parents n'ont fait qu'un bulletin de salaire sur pajemploi? Heureusement, j'ai tous les montants sur un cahier par enfant. Mais je pense qu'il faut faire 2 attestations.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

J'ai vu sur un autre post qu'un des contrats d'Hyliade a commencé le 26/07/2021.
L'autre je ne sais pas.
Mais là, si les PE n'ont jamais dissocié les bulletins de salaire eux-mêmes avant les déclarations PAJEMPLOI, Pajemploi ont eux édité de toutes façons un seul BS.
Donc il faudrait refaire tous les BS pour en faire un par enfant. Pour faire 2 attestations. Qu'au final POLE EMPLOI va ré-additionner car eux regardent la masse salariale. Et plus POLE EMPLOI fait de manip, plus il y a de chance qu'ils se trompent.
Est-ce que l'Agence POLE EMPLOI d'Hyliade accepterait une seule attestation ? Peut-être, il faudrait qu'elle leur demande.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

C'est vrai que chaque agence ne travaille pas de la même manière


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
J'ai eu le cas en septembre 2020. Fin de contrats d'une fratrie qui s'est finie en même temps.  MON ANGENCE, ne m'a demandé qu'une seule attestation


----------



## HYLIADE (22 Juillet 2022)

Il faudrait que j'appelle l'agence alors.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui, car chacune fonctionne comme elle veut.
Sur le principe, si on considère les informations dont ils ont besoin pour ouvrir ou revoir les droits, ils veulent ;
"la période de l'emploi salarié" pas la date de début de CONTRAT.
Si vous avez travaillé pour cette employeur du 01/09/2019 pour le 1° enfant, que le 2° est venu se chevaucher avec le 1° à partir du 26/07/2021, et qu'ensuite les 2 se finissent le 29/07/22 la période d'emploi salarié avec cet employeur est 01/09/2019 au 29/07/2022 (par exemple).
Le préavis a été le même pour les 2 contrats.
Il faudrait juste expliquer dans la colonne à droite des salaires pourquoi à partir de Juillet 2021 il y a eu une hausse des salaires.
Mon agence dans ce cas ne demande qu'une attestation.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui je pense que c'est préférable 
Au moins vous êtes sur de ne pas vous tromper et voir votre dossier traité rapidement et sans erreur


----------

